# Crosby, Tx Oct. 6



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Anybody up for riding Mel's or DSO?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd go if I didn't start back on graveyards this weekend :aargh4:
I go on lots of "during the week" rides due to my work schedule, and then usually try to get in atleast 1 weekend ride per month....I work 2 weekends and then I'm off the following 2 every month. Hit me up with a PM anytime though if you want to get together now and then...I ride Mel's alot, if nothing else get my number/I'll get yours.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ill be at general sams


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmmm uncle SAMs may be an option. Same distance and they got showers.


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Filthy- sounds like a plan though after this weekend I'm supposed to be in Australia for a month. Hopefully though when I get back.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Just give me a shout. I work this weekend and the next anyways so no chance of riding till the 3rd or 4th weekend from now anyhow. I'm always game if I'm off though, and I have a pretty good crew that I can usually get together if I know ahead of time (about 5 bikes or so)


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jakekirk said:


> Hmmm uncle SAMs may be an option. Same distance and they got showers.


If you head this way ill be in a red kawi teryx4 if you see me holler at me, but i wont be there till sat bout 6ish because my kids have football games


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

6ish am or pm?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

May try to make crosby but I dont know if the wife will let me I have to go to Tulsa,Ok for work sunday.


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Just bring her along.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jakekirk said:


> 6ish am or pm?


Pm on sat and ill be stayin and ride sunday


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Well we were just goin up for sat. We plan on going to either Crosby or SAMs early am.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Well not gona make it But I am going to beer fest in Kemah so its not a total loss have fun guys maybe Ill catch up with yall when I get back


----------

